# Buck!!!



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

Does anyone remember Ice Age 3, with Buckminster the Weasel? Well, here he is in real life. Two years ago a strange girl came up to me with this little guy in her arms, crying, saying he'd been hit by a car, and she couldn't take him home, and would I help??!!! Well, of course I did. I carried the little knucklehead home and announced our new roomie. We never did find his owner, and after a month of searching, my best friend took him in to be a friend to her chihuahua rescue. And now he's Buck, Buckaroo, Buckaroo Bonzai, Buck the Wonder Dog! He is much loved, happy ending!!


----------



## SonicRat (Jun 30, 2021)

What a lovely guy did he damage his eye in the car accident?


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

No, we found him just this way. He wasn't hurt by the car, and the vet said he had previous surgery to remove the eye, prob due to an infection. How he got the broken ear, we don't know. This guy has stories to tell


----------

